
An AI First World - dwynings
http://avc.com/2016/04/an-ai-first-world/
======
wodahs02
A company without AI in their pitch today is like a company in 1995 not having
a web strategy. Time will tell if AI is as sticky as the web. People are just
overestimating where AI is today for most generic tasks like generic bots. For
specific pattern matching deepnet works very well but to build Jarvis, we
ain't there yet

